# The Art of the Mountain Bike



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

"The Art of the Mountain Bike" was a show at the Braunstein-Quay Gallery in San Francisco that ran from December 1989 to January 1990. Frame builders from Northern California were invited to build their most artistic versions of mountain bikes, which were displayed at the gallery. Invitees were Joe Breeze, Paul Brown, Charlie Cunningham, OtisGuy, Jeff Lindsay, Ed Litton, Bernie Mikkelson, Craig Mitchell, Scot Nicol, Steve Potts, Jeffrey Richman, and Tom Ritchey.

As part of the show they sold packets of photographs of the bikes, and I just ran across one of these collections in my files (mint condition, natch, eat your hearts out). Bernie Mikkelson was a late invitation, so he didn't get his bike photographed.

I just this evening finished putting together a *web page of the photos*, so take a look. If you are on dial-up, maybe you should get a good book to read while you wait. May I suggest _A History of the Decline and Fall of the Roman Empire_ in six volumes?


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

NICE!!!! nuff said


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

Cool Charlie! Thanks. Now I have something to do today since we are snowed in again in Golden.


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

Ha I was in that snow in Golden day before yesterday....

Great pics. How cool would it be to have that carbon ibis for the wall.


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

Yeah, well, Golden got another 8 inches this morning and will probably have a foot by noon.


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

lucifer said:


> Great pics. How cool would it be to have that carbon ibis for the wall.


We have a close-up of the Ibis @ http://www.firstflightbikes.com/ibis.htm I think Scot mentioned that he still has one of the frames?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

CK... astonishing. from the quality of the pics to the prophetic words of cunningham not to mention the bikes per se and all the details like specific rake of each fork. did scot nicol invent the carbon titanium bike (LOL)? btw.. no fischer?


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

colker1 said:


> btw.. no fischer?


Gary is not a frame builder, and these were hand-made, one of a kind frames..

BTW...I had never heard of Ed Littton before or since.


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

Is there a back story on why the Breezer and Santa Rosa are the same design?


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

azjeff said:


> Is there a back story on why the Breezer and Santa Rosa are the same design?


I had asked Joe about that and he said that it was a coincidence that the bikes ended up so similar.


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

First Flight said:


> We have a close-up of the Ibis @ http://www.firstflightbikes.com/ibis.htm I think Scot mentioned that he still has one of the frames?


That's one beautiful looking bike. I am skeptical of the 13 pound claimed weight though.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Repack Rider said:


> Gary is not a frame builder, and these were hand-made, one of a kind frames..
> 
> BTW...I had never heard of Ed Littton before or since.


Ed Litton is a local builder and I believe he still has a shop right off of West Grand in Oakland.


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

Charlie,

Thanks for ressurecting these! My packet was destroyed by water damage in a leaky apartment I lived in. I've been trying to track these down for years.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

YETIFIED said:


> Ed Litton is a local builder and I believe he still has a shop right off of West Grand in Oakland.


He was or is in Point Richmond. He might have moved along the way. He did the resto on an old Paramount frame I bought a few years back. I've actually meant to contact him since the paint is extreemly brittle which is apparently very out of character for his work. Damn shame seeing as the bike is beautiful.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

*questions*

whats modified on the front derailleur on the cunningham?

in handle bar brakes on the richman? what does this mean, twist grip?


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

hollister said:


> whats modified on the front derailleur on the cunningham?
> 
> in handle bar brakes on the richman? what does this mean, twist grip?


I blew both up to the limit of the resolution. The Cunningham derailleur seems to be standard, but the parallelogram is black.

You are correct. The brakes on the Richman seem to be "twist-grip."


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Repack Rider said:


> I blew both up to the limit of the resolution. The Cunningham derailleur seems to be standard, but the parallelogram is black.
> 
> You are correct. The brakes on the Richman seem to be "twist-grip."


cool, thanks for the reply.
could i con you into posting a bigger pic of the derailleur?its buggin me


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

hollister said:


> cool, thanks for the reply.
> could i con you into posting a bigger pic of the derailleur?its buggin me


Charlie's most likely referring to the modified band on the front derailleur to fit the large seat tube. The seat post is a 34.9, so the OD on the seat tube is probably around 38mm/1.5".


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*Ed Litton bikes*



YETIFIED said:


> Ed Litton is a local builder and I believe he still has a shop right off of West Grand in Oakland.


Heres a listing from Seattles Craigslist. Just posted yesterday"[email protected]".


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Boy named SSue said:


> He was or is in Point Richmond. He might have moved along the way. He did the resto on an old Paramount frame I bought a few years back. I've actually meant to contact him since the paint is extreemly brittle which is apparently very out of character for his work. Damn shame seeing as the bike is beautiful.


GEEEEEEZZZZZ!!!! Well, that shows how long I've been out of the loop! LOL! At his shop in Oakland, from the street one could always see several frame triangles hanging on the walls.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Oh wow I remember that! I airbrushed a frame with some cartoon style mountain bikes running all over the frame tubes and I was inspired by these bikes. I lusted after that P-23.
I'm gonna download that photo. Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Pulli (Feb 7, 2004)

*X-Frames*

The Breeze X frame with the cabling is great.
I'd love to give that one a go. Great bike.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

But it is nice to see this thread come back.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Yup. I was waiting for somebody to say something so it stayed up on page 1. Thanks!


----------



## classen (Oct 7, 2009)

I like Scot Nicol's personal statement the best:

"I like bikes."


----------



## oldskoolwrench (Jul 12, 2012)

Wow... just found this thread, and I had to pull out the photo packet the gallery published when the exhibit was first shown in '89! My sister had attended the exhibition, and got the packet for me.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Thread revived again!


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> Thread revived again!


Eric, did you ever finish the resto on the "fruit stripes gum" Otis Guy?

Steve


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

What he said. I'm really curious how it rides. Loooong top tube, interesting geo ect.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Eric, did you ever finish the resto on the "fruit stripes gum" Otis Guy?
> Steve





jeff said:


> What he said. I'm really curious how it rides. Loooong top tube, interesting geo ect.


Not yet, mostly because I suck. I think I'll be putting it in the stand to lace up next, albeit with incorrect wheelet.

And yes...I'll be riding it, so I'll ride report the geo for sure!


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Thread bump again.

I know Eric has the OG, and I think crconsulting has the Ibis, but what happened to the rest of these jewels?

The Art of the Mountain Bike

And what about the builders...Paul Brown, Ed Litton, Craig Mitchell, Jeff Richman... where are they now?

Steve


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Rest in peace Craig Mitchell


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Ibis,


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Mmmmmm...


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm pretty sure Joe still owns the Breezer.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Thread bump again.
> I know Eric has the OG, and I think crconsulting has the Ibis, but what happened to the rest of these jewels?
> The Art of the Mountain Bike
> And what about the builders...Paul Brown, Ed Litton, Craig Mitchell, Jeff Richman... where are they now?
> Steve


Joe still has the Breezer.
Steve still has the Potts.
The Cunningham was stolen
CRC indeed has the Ibis.
I have the Otis.
Not sure on the Ritchey. Nothing seemingly unique about that particular bike...could be anywhere.
I heard a faint rumor that one of the other builders bikes (Paul, Ed, Craig, or Jeff) was still floating around here in NorCal. I can't recall which specific builder.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Eastward migration?



Steve


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

No way, no way are you getting away posting just one pic. Let's go Steve.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

This is what he does. It's his thing


----------



## J Ro (Jan 13, 2004)

Show us some more Steve!

Check your PM's too!


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

A couple more...





Steve


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Eastward migration?


No fcuking way! More, dude, more! Did you pull off what you're implying you pulled off?!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

That's amazing Steve!


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Wow!


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Ok, I'll fess up....

Sorry for the tease guys, but I couldn't help myself.

The Santa Rosa is still safe in Paul's garage (those are his pics). Honestly, I'd try to work on acquiring it, but it really does belong in a museum.
I'll post the other pics soon.

We had a long talk today about the history of MTB's and his interactions with everyone who was anyone back then.
Paul's knowledge of the early days is amazing and he remembers details like it was yesterday.
I'll try to get him to post on this thread...you guys will be blown away by his wealth of information.



Steve


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Pics, enjoy.

I really love hunting this stuff down and learning about the guys who literally built this sport.









Steve


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

You slag! Might be a tough one to wrestle away from the owner, but if you do, my hat will be off to you.
I'm just glad another one is accounted for!


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> You slag! Might be a tough one to wrestle away from the owner, but if you do, my hat will be off to you.
> I'm just glad another one is accounted for!


Haha, I was thinking of your reaction when I posted the teaser pics...bet it was priceless.

I didn't get the impression he was in a hurry to part with it, but I'll certainly keep my name in the hat if he does.

And I'm with you 100% on being jazzed just to track it down and know that it is still in existence...talking with Paul was the icing on the cake and really made my week.

Steve


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

Ha! Proof positive that anything can be cannibalized... For the love of God, someone local slide that man some cranks!


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

I can't believe I'm typing this....I spoke to Jeff Richman tonight.

He was very gracious, and told me about some of the history on the bikes we love.

Funny thing about his "Art" bike...it was the only bike from the show that sold...so it's out there somewhere!

He also told me he built two early customs for Gary Fisher a year before he built the bike for Mike C. that is in the Breezer pic...wow!



Steve


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

So awesome. You've had a hell of a week!


----------



## huelse (Jan 30, 2004)

This picture is also a famous one (but bad quality here):










Jeffrey Richman bike standing in field, Crested Butte, CO, September 1979. Built in Santa Rosa, CA, late to 1978 or sometime 1979 September or before. Owned by Michael Castelli of Point Reyes, CA. Light blue frame. Static side view.

From 
Photos - CB Klunkers


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)




----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Bump just because.....



Steve


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Nice one.

Mine is currently on loan for the TPC Museum. They take better pics than I do.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Mountaintrail (Nov 28, 2015)

Great site man, thanks for sharing. Saved to favorites.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

huelse said:


> This picture is also a famous one (but bad quality here):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Built in the summer of 1979. Gary Fisher had ordered two bikes each from Tom Ritchey and Jeffrey Richman, with the idea that he would take the first delivered and find customers for the second delivery. Tom came through first, with bikes that went to Gary and his friend James MacWay. The two Richman bikes went to Mike and Sheila Castelli. (Sheila's was red.) Mike had accompanied Gary, Joe Breeze, Wende Cragg and me on our first trip to Crested Butte in 1978, riding Wende's green klunker, the same bike Tom Ritchey had raced at Repack on January 20, 1979.

Mike and Sheila are both now deceased. I don't know where the bikes ended up, but they are historic.

Here is the same bike, third from left, with Alan Bonds' klunker, my Breezer and Gary's Ritchey. Photo by Mike Castelli 1979.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Repack Rider said:


> I don't know where the bikes ended up, but they are historic.


I posted modern photos of them above. (5-30-15)

Thank you for sharing historic information about them.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

If you could define a time and place & people in history that changed the design of the "safety bicycle" I would say that beautiful place called California was the place and the people mentioned above are the beloved people. I feel lucky to be born in the same time period them. My life has been happier,more grounded,more friends,more places,trails etc since I was able to buy and ride one of these new fantastic off road bicycles. Thank you Thank you Thank you.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

DoubleCentury said:


> I posted modern photos of them above. (5-30-15)
> 
> Thank you for sharing historic information about them.


Who has them now? I didn't pick up which bikes those were in the photo, Mike's has been repainted and the h/bar stem changed. Sheila's was updated with Bullmoose bars. Both have had the original asymmetric Suntour thumbshifters replaced. Looks like Sheila's still has original paint.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Repack Rider said:


> Who has them now? I didn't pick up which bikes those were in the photo, Mike's has been repainted and the h/bar stem changed. Sheila's was updated with Bullmoose bars. Both have had the original asymmetric Suntour thumbshifters replaced. Looks like Sheila's still has original paint.


Yes, some changes including Shimano Deerhead thumbshifters on both bikes.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Repack Rider said:


> Mike had accompanied Gary, Joe Breeze, Wende Cragg and me on our first trip to Crested Butte in 1978, riding Wende's green klunker, the same bike Tom Ritchey had raced at Repack on January 20, 1979.
> 
> Mike and Sheila are both now deceased. I don't know where the bikes ended up, but they are historic.


If I'm reading that right, Tom Ritchey rode Wende's green Klunker down Repack? I'd like to see a pic of Tom on a Klunker.



DoubleCentury said:


> I posted modern photos of them above. (5-30-15)
> 
> Thank you for sharing historic information about them.


That's what you get for vague posting DC. You posted up two significant bikes that even CK didn't know the whereabouts of (and he keeps track of everything) and no one said a thing. Good thing ECS bummed this thread! Feel free to share more on that find now.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> If I'm reading that right, Tom Ritchey rode Wende's green Klunker down Repack? I'd like to see a pic of Tom on a Klunker.


He's in the KPIX video shot at that race, for about two seconds. You have to know what to look for.






During the race, Wende's handlebars rotated in the stem clamp, which inspired Tom to make a set of bars that would not fail in that manner. This one-off design became the iconic Bullmoose. Not even a great design, but everyone copied it.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> That's what you get for vague posting DC. You posted up two significant bikes that even CK didn't know the whereabouts of (and he keeps track of everything) and no one said a thing. Good thing ECS bummed this thread! Feel free to share more on that find now.


Vague postings are my specialty.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

I learned from the best!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

DoubleCentury said:


> Vague postings are my specialty.


They are...because you need to explain that hooker in bed with the Cunningham (bike).


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> They are...because you need to explain that hooker in bed with the Cunningham (bike).


That's what my wife said!


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Repack Rider said:


> He's in the KPIX video shot at that race, for about two seconds. You have to know what to look for.


RR, who was that crashing at 5:18?

Steve


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

eastcoaststeve said:


> RR, who was that crashing at 5:18?


Matthew Seiler, riding a Series I Breezer. That all-too-common bike.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Repack Rider said:


> Matthew Seiler, riding a Series I Breezer. That all-too-common bike.


Seeing the Series I flipping through the air and being beat on to get back in action was eye opening. Sometimes we forget these old bikes we coddle were built to be ridden hard and without mercy.

Chain was still off when he re-mounted...wonder how he finished.

Steve


----------

